# Cleaning hard water stains off shower curtain liner, HELP!



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

What is a natural way (or semi-natural way) of getting hardwater stains off a shower curtain liner? I wouldn't care but it's the actual shower curtain and has printed designs on it, but it's clear (in theory) and basically a shower curtain liner. It looks gross.







Elbow grease and water is not cutting the mustard.


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Throw it in the washer with 2 cups of vinegar and two towels. The towels are needed for scrubbing and the vinegar w/ eat through the hard water. Use hot water w/ a cold rinse.

This may need to be done twice or so...

Steph


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Will this do anything to the printed designs?


----------



## ScarlettsMommy (Jun 23, 2007)

we have a washable liner, it's not plastic, it's just waterproof material. all you have to do is throw it in the wash when it gets dirty!! it's nice!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leylla* 
Throw it in the washer with 2 cups of vinegar and two towels. The towels are needed for scrubbing and the vinegar w/ eat through the hard water. Use hot water w/ a cold rinse.

This may need to be done twice or so...

Steph

I do this and hang in the sun to dry.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Alkso, you might consider getting an actual shower liner to protect the shower curtain, they have them at the $$ store for $1. You can then just change them every few months when they get grody.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Into the washer with some towels, hot water,soap and Calgon boxed water softener.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Once I get this cleaned, I will CERTAINLY get an actual liner! So I can stick this in the washer on hot w/ towels and the print on the liner will survive?


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I regularly wash shower curtain lines and shower curtains made of plastic or vinyl. I just throw them in the washing machine and put them on a regular cycle. Just remember, don't put them in the dryer!! Never have any of them had any damage, not in the integrity of the liner nor in the designs. I've never tried washing with towels before, and honestly, I can't imagine that it matters having them in there, but the vinegar should do wonders to help remove deposits.


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

I have never had curtain damage before...

The towels aren't absolutely neccesary, but they give something for the curtain to rub up against, giving the wash a little boost.

STeph


----------



## stelly (Sep 20, 2006)

I just take mine down, pop it into the bath with a cupful of laundry detergent, swill it around and leave it for an hour. Comes out lovely and clean.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I always threw mine in the washer with towels and hot water too. Never had any damage.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

I've found that if it does need some scrubbing, baking soda and a sponge helps. I also have high iron water, so we get rust stains everywhere. BS helps with that too.


----------



## mtn. mama (Jul 30, 2002)

Throw mine in the washer with vinegar but I've always put mine on the gentle cycle thinking it would prevent any destruction of the liner and line dry. Comes out clean every time!


----------

